# Hopper all of a sudden going into "Inactivity Standby mode"



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Its happened twice now. First time was after about 30 minutes, second time around 2 hours it goes into standby mode, push select to continue. This in afternoon and evening not during any updates. 

I've had the hopper about 10 months now and never experienced this until today. Inactivity was set at 4 hours so turned off to see if it helps. Anyone else experience this? Or is this some update bug that just got pushed down.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Did you unplug the Hopper then plug back in?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Did you unplug the Hopper then plug back in?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


No I didn't.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

It's infrequent, but both of mine do the same thing. The last time this happened the Hopper had just finished a manual reboot. I changed the channel due to DISH's dumb decision to change the channel from the one I had and went into My Recordings. Found what I was looking for and as soon as I pressed the Cancel button, something I've done countless times without issue, the Hopper went into Standby. And, of course, as soon as I brought it out of Standby I had to change the channel again.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Blowgun, Whats with the changing channels thing out of standby? Was this some decision they made just to piss users off. Very irritating, I was in middle of something and had to find the channel I was watching. Because it went in standby mode and changed channel, I wasn't able to rewind and see what I missed. :bang


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Oh it gets better. The channel change out of standby is suppose to change to a channel you frequently use, but it doesn't work properly. For example, I have one channel that I record for 8 hours every morning to block the option-less morning reboot, another dumb DISH decision. Because of that recording, that channel is the most used channel the receiver tunes to in any 24 hour period. Yet, coming out of standby the receiver will frequently auto-tune to a less used channel. While a DISH rep awhile back admitted the feature was broken, subsequent updates have not addressed the issue.

Here's another big nuisance, DISH is inserting commercials. If that wasn't bad enough, these low quality and repetitive Gas-X commercials can KILL playback if you press the back or forward button at the wrong time. When this happens the screen goes black and there's no sound. The only thing you can do is press the Stop button, because all other playback control functions are now useless. When you go back to the recording you have no choice but to start playback from the beginning and fast-forward and locate where you were. Which, BTW, don't bother looking for the last thing you remember seeing before this happened, because you won't find the Gas-X commercial.

With the Hopper 3 around the corner and as resources shift to fix the Hopper 3, I do not have a lot of faith that these HwS bugs and goofy features will get addressed.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

camo said:


> No I didn't.


DISH always recommends that.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## bdevineyard (Jul 10, 2015)

My wife said ours went to a dark screen. I know none of our shows got recorded last evening. I don't know if this is the same thing being discussed here...but I want to follow along to see if this issue is my issue. I dislike missing recorded shows b/c a few of my shows I record don't rerun and I just miss them.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

SeaBeagle said:


> DISH always recommends that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Wow! Dish knows when I need Gas-X.


----------

